# Budgie too skinny and not eating properly



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

I got this little guy on Monday. He is really skinny to be a 1 year old male budgie. He doesn't have enough muscle next to the cake bone. He is not very active. He is awake most of the time but he hardly moves on the perch. He has already being check by the vet and he said he was fine but I don't see he is normal and I'm pretty worried. 
Sometimes I give him the food and he eats but just a bit from birdseed like red and white millet. 
If he is sick I don't know what I'm going to do. I just don't want feel the pain of loosing one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From the video, he doesn't look very underweight to me. 
If you just got him on Monday, he may still be in the process of adjusting to the new environment and cage and that could be the reason for the little intake of food. To help him out, you can place a spray of millet near his favourite perch and cover the cage on 3 sides. If need be, you can also relocate the food dishes closer to where he stands.
You can also offer egg food to him as this is highly nutritious and will also give him a boost of energy.

Did you take him to an avian vet specialist and was your budgie weighed on the appointment?
If the vet said he was vey underweight, some vitamins to promote appetite could have been prescribed as well as special diet plan.

I hope your budgie's condition will soon improve.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

His very pretty! 
Have you weighed him?


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

I touch him and he is really skinny compare to a younger budgie I have. He is still scared. I offered him egg but he didn't try it. The vet told me that he was okey with his weight by touching him. He actually didn't weigh him. He gave me some drops for her water but my baby doesn't want to drink the water 


His vent looks like if he had diarrhea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope your budgie will be alright soon.Sending healing and comforting prayers for him.we're if you need us.blessings always.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

damag said:


> His vent looks like if he had diarrhea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope your budgie is better.

This helps with diarrhea.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Since he's still very new, it is natural for him to exhibit symptoms of stress, such as lack of appetite and runny stools. 

To make him more comfortable, play quiet music in the background, cover his cage on three sides, and try not to make too much noise around him for the first few days. :thumbsup:

Don't worry, soon he will try his food and settle in


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for all your suggestions !  the baby was diagnosed with depression and even though I wanted to conclude the quarantine time after two weeks and a half, the avian vet told me the male is ready to be introduced with the female. He is not sick but he will stopped eating if he doesn't have company

So I had to introduce both of my budgies and it turned out that they didn't like each other



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Simply the two budgies cages next to one another.

Having "company" does not mean the two birds need to live in the same cage. 
I have birds in various cages that are company to one another and they are never allowed to interact with each other.

Let's keep all the posts regarding one topic in one thread. 
You have a thread regarding taming and the two budgies not getting along already. 
This thread should deal only with your budgie's health. 

I strongly suggest you begin reading all of the budgie articles as well as all of the stickies on the forum.
You need to learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care and well-being as possible if you want to be a responsible pet owner.*


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

